
Ask HN: Recommend YouTube Exercise Videos? - Cactus2018
On the heels of last week&#x27;s &quot;synchronized YouTube video to do fitness in groups&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22890595<p>Do you have a favorite &#x27;follow along&#x27; exercise YouTube video or channel?<p>Looking for all types of recommendations: Yoga, cardio, bodyweight fitness, strength training...
======
pipiscrew
MON
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7PxzgfXQvg&list=PLobC7gO3zo...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7PxzgfXQvg&list=PLobC7gO3zoTetT4rhnrVY85I-dU0kW5ht)

WED
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPW6VRZXFic&list=PLobC7gO3zo...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPW6VRZXFic&list=PLobC7gO3zoTdqaE4fKqWuqcVNixK5Myhr)

FRI
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca7q8xFYTEY&list=PLobC7gO3zo...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca7q8xFYTEY&list=PLobC7gO3zoTdoKWegxVsyJPIJtXvn25eq)

for yoga - [https://bit.ly/2KghBRI](https://bit.ly/2KghBRI) at yoga at home
section

------
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.youtube.com/user/KozakSportsPerform/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/KozakSportsPerform/videos)

